# Hymer 644 -91



## Carina (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello all!

We have bought an old Hymer 644 and it's in need of quite a lot of love and care to get it to become a motorhome to be enjoyed by our family of two adults, two young children and a small dog... 

There were "ofcourse" alot more to be done then we first thought. :roll: 
It seems like alot of the windows are leaking...and probably all the rooflights. The biggest one 800mm x 500mm needs replacing too and we've found a rooflight for sale but it's 900mm x 600mm...so does anyone know if it's possible to cut the hole bigger in the roof to fit this slightly bigger light?!

Also, the dashboard is loose and you seem to get fumes into the motorhome which isn't so nice.... 8O HAs anyone else come across this problem...? I guess it can be fixed rather easy with some diy skills... 

The man we bought if from has started to make a few changes, which we don't mind! We aren't going too go crazy over original Hymer parts etc...but the seating area isn't good. 
The seats next to the kitchen has been changed into partly side seats...and with two young kids, we need to change this back to how it was....but with seats fitted with 3 point seat belts for at least two of the seats. 
We have seen second hand minibus seats which have the 3 point belts fitted. We are hoping that these could be bolted to either the wood floor or the metal strips under the wood, where the original seat where bolted to. Has anyone changed their seats in an old Hymer?!

Also if anyone has any information at all on the lovely Hymer 644 early models which includes some advice regarding repairs etc, please share if you like!
Many thanks Carina :wink:


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Hymer*

We managed to enlarge the aperture for a new rooflight - the 400 x 400 size. If you need any confirmation that all will be OK, ring Peter Hambilton in Penworthen near Preston and he will be able to offer you advise.

If I were you I would look under the Forums for "Hymer" and you will find quite a bit of information which will help you.

The board (under the carpet) along the front window of your Hymer is easy to replace - we have done it on ours - we also used thicker board and heavy duty bolts through to the bodywork and soundproofing which have helped enormously. Ours is Fiat based, but I imagine the board will be the same design.

Best of luck ( we are still changing things to ours three years down the line! one day it will be perfect...)

Sundial


----------



## Carina (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks for the advice! This is a great place for us, as we don't know too much about motorhomes...this is our first one and did feel rather overwhelmed with all the things that needs doing, and had a baby in the middle of everything!  
But we are going to give it a go now, and thank you for your kind words and advice! Like you said...i guess it will take time...but we'll get there someday!

Do you know of any good "repair places" in the south west!? It's always nice to hear from people who have had experience with repairs done professionally. We don't want to end up paying some one who isn't going to do a good job, as money is rather tight...  
Cheers! :wink:


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

Don't know what year your Hymie is but I do have an English operators manual for 1988/89 in 2 part PDF format I can email if that helps at all. Not much changed over the years so as long as you're around that date it would suffice. Covers all models in the range.


----------



## budge (May 14, 2008)

hi jimbo_hippo
woud it be pos for you to send a copy of your English operators manual for 1988/89 in 2 part PDF format I've just got a 1992 hymer 644 but can't get any of the lights to work, on the panel I can get a reading from the Battery 1 but nothing from No 2 
any help would be great full my email is [email protected]
regards
Carol


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi Carol
Email will be sent shortly. BTW I would recommend anything involving posting your email address is done via Private Message to avoid your email being trawled and you getting excessive amounts of spam in your inbox. If you want to remove it, click the edit button on the line below your post.

Regarding the problem you have, I have a similar problem to you and I think I have to accept that my battery is shot. In mine the battery is under a panel you can lift up to the left of the driver's seat on the floor (assuming yours is Left Hand Drive). I'm asssuming it would be same as yours is basically ours with a bit extra stuck on the back! Disconnect the terminals, lift the battery out and take it to a supplier to get it checked. The fact that battery 1 (your engine battery) reads OK, your panel works and you have no lights I would guess this is your problem but I'm no expert. However I've just been through a process of eliminating all other options. 

Cheers

James


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

When I was researching Hymers before buying I read a website run by a guy restoring one. He mentioned about his dash moving. I think his was Mercedes based but the approach is similar. Because your motorhome is actually a fair bit wider than the base vehicle it sits on, ther are some connections to the shell from the side of the dash behind the panels but they are apparently flimsy. Ours seems OK but if you look under the bonnet you'll see where the old Ducato engine bay sides are. Then there's a huge gap to the side (try driving with your elbow out of the window to prove this. You don't look cool at all!) I have no idea where these 'connectors' are and I'm away from home at the moment so can't look but might be worth a look. When you say your dash is lose do you mean in relation to the side walls? Apparently if these mounting are shot it's like an MFI wardrobe and the body actually wobbles relative to the dash! 8O

I wish I could find that website again.

As for the fumes in the cab, you may need a new exhaust. If it smell more like battery fumes you may have regulator issues.

I would seperate out issues you have with the base vehicle (the Ducato bits underneath) from the issues with the body on top (the Hymer bits). Anything mechanical can be done by a mechanic with knowledge of Ducato/Talbot Express. The Hymer bits are more specialist.

For Ducato bits on a budget but delivered with helpful advice and REAL knowledge try http://www.delfindesigns.co.uk/index.php Don't be put off by the website. They are too busy working to fiddle with t'interweb. I can recommend them wholeheartedy.


----------



## pedszoo (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi Jimbo_hippo, do you still have a copy of the owners/operators manual for the Hymer 644 ? Mine is a 1989/1990 model, and came with all the manuals in German. While I can make out quite a bit, there are still bits that confuse. I'm new to this site and cannot see how to send you my email address via private message (as you have suggested on a previous reply) Am I missing something ?


----------

